# First time



## Fishnoob88 (May 9, 2011)

I have just started with this new hobby. I have 2 10 gal tanks and 1 5 gal. I was wondering what would be a good fish to start breeding with? I hear Betta are easy but lay hundreds of eggs and i just don't have the space to separate them all. I would like to start with something interesting. Any advise would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

If you're new to the hobby in general, livebearers might be a good place to gain experience. Guppies or platys would fit well into your 10 gallon tanks. 

The females will give birth every 28 days or so, which gives you ample opportunity to practice raising fry and the like.  Also, the fry tend to be easier to feed because they are larger than many egg-laying species.


----------



## PhsychoFish (Apr 10, 2011)

PLATYS, do platys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fishnoob88 (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for the quick responses! I really like the platy's ill give them a shot.


----------



## DJSpahn (May 7, 2011)

I currently have Platys and im waiting for them to breed


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

They've probably already bred and you're waiting for the females to drop!


----------



## DJSpahn (May 7, 2011)

Haha funny but yes I'm waiting for babies


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Guppies are beautiful and platies too.


----------



## PhsychoFish (Apr 10, 2011)

fishnoob88 said:


> thanks for the quick responses! I really like the platy's ill give them a shot.


:d !!!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Bettas are not easy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Betta man said:


> Bettas are not easy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well....actually ; bettas are pretty easy..you just have to be prepared for them..never a good idea to try to over complicate procedures...keep them as simple as possible...
but i think that guppies are a great beginner fish..get a decent quality pair..breed them and grow them out and sell them to the local fish store..don't try to sell fry...sell adult pairs..


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I've been trying to breed bettas for a while lol. They could have told me my female wasn't ready!


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

lohachata said:


> well....actually ; bettas are pretty easy..you just have to be prepared for them..never a good idea to try to over complicate procedures...keep them as simple as possible...
> but i think that guppies are a great beginner fish..get a decent quality pair..breed them and grow them out and sell them to the local fish store..don't try to sell fry...sell adult pairs..


It may be easy for you, lol. Compared to something like platys, betta breeding can be a bit more delicate. But then measure it up against something like discus. And you've probably bred everything in between, plus everything else.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Bettas ARE easy once you know the tricks to them, but the same can be said for most other fish, too. Until then, though, they're a challenge, and again, that goes for most fish.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Platys are easy. I didn't even have to try for them... It was an accident. Same hapened with my guppies when they were pets.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Are the tanks cycled?
Go to your LFS DON'T buy anything, see what fish you like best then go home and research them, get fish you like best that you have researched and you will have a happier tank!


----------

